# HEI distributor question



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

I am getting ready to fire up my newly rebuilt 326. I have a small cap distributor with the coil mounted on the fire wall. There are 2 wires coming out of the distributor. I know the red one goes to the hot on the coil. I cannot remember where the black wire goes to. I think it goes to the tach terminal on the coil. It would help if I stopped losing all my schmatics or improved my memory.


----------

